# [SOLVED] Kernel-Power 41 (63) error



## ImmolatioN1

I'm not sure what this entails or why it's doing this but when I play any high demanding games my computer freezes completely, the games would be Left 4 dead 2, Borderlands, and also audiosurf of all things It crashed during audio surf when I was changing the resolution and video options not sure if it was timing or coincidence when it crashed if it was innevitable for crashing or what was up. 

Please help it's really frustrating me. I've received some help before, but they never elaborated and I didn't know how to do what they told me to do. Maybe if the same solutions come up here as I was told before, I will attempt them.

Thank you,
Brent.


----------



## joeten

*Re: Kernel-Power 41 (63) error*

Hi could you post the full spec of your computer is it a laptop or desktop if a desktop please include the power supply


----------



## ImmolatioN1

*Re: Kernel-Power 41 (63) error*

Not a problem, the specs of my computer are:

Windows 7 Home premium 64bit
ASUS P7P55D-Deluxe motherboard
OCZ Reaper 2x2gb DDR3 ram
Intel i5 750 CPU
XFX Radeon HD 5770 (crossfire with XFX Radeon HD 5770)
OCZ Z Series 1000Watt SLI Ready Power supply
1 Seagate Barracuda 500 GB 7200.12 RPM 16MB (Running super speed(motherboard option on the p7p55d deluxe)
1 Western Digital 250 GB 7200 RPM 16GB (Running Ultra Space, another motherboard option on the ASUS p7p55d deluxe)

All are brand new.

I ran the windows 7 extended MEM Test and it came back clean with no errors.
I made sure my HDD Firmware was up to date and I have the newest one.

I've received numerous solutions, None of which have worked.. Such as Disabling the Procscan in the task scheduler, updating the HDD Firmware. Some also said flashing the mobo, clearing the cmos, REALTEK Driver, mobo bios version, Voltages(ram not getting enough volts). so many different options I don't know what one to try.

I forgot to add that I used to be able to play video games fine 2 days ago, It's just these past couple days where I have been getting these errors and I have done nothing to my computer.

I've done lots of research on this same problem and there are a ton of people who have the same issue, whether they're transfering files, downloading, on itunes, or simply just on the internet.

It says rebooted without cleanly shutting down first because I have to force shut down the computer because it freezes completely, I can't even use the mouse, nor can I access task manager. my computer just freezes and the sound loops on a single .01 second sound that was playing just before it crashed.

I tried waiting it out to see if it would eventually start working again and nothing.



Here is the error


Code:


Critical	23/11/2009 11:02:48 AM	Kernel-Power	41	(63)
Critical	22/11/2009 12:36:46 AM	Kernel-Power	41	(63)
Critical	21/11/2009 11:48:06 PM	Kernel-Power	41	(63)
Critical	21/11/2009 7:26:18 PM	Kernel-Power	41	(63)
Critical	21/11/2009 1:51:11 PM	Kernel-Power	41	(63)
Critical	21/11/2009 1:37:18 PM	Kernel-Power	41	(63)
Critical	21/11/2009 1:23:53 PM	Kernel-Power	41	(63)



Kernel-Power	41	(63)

The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.

- System 

  - Provider 

   [ Name]  Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power 
   [ Guid]  {331C3B3A-2005-44C2-AC5E-77220C37D6B4} 
 
   EventID 41 
 
   Version 2 
 
   Level 1 
 
   Task 63 
 
   Opcode 0 
 
   Keywords 0x8000000000000002 
 
  - TimeCreated 

   [ SystemTime]  2009-11-23T19:02:48.732019700Z 
 
   EventRecordID 5001 
 
   Correlation 
 
  - Execution 

   [ ProcessID]  4 
   [ ThreadID]  8 
 
   Channel System 
 
   Computer Brent-PC 
 
  - Security 

   [ UserID]  S-1-5-18 
 

- EventData 

  BugcheckCode 0 
  BugcheckParameter1 0x0 
  BugcheckParameter2 0x0 
  BugcheckParameter3 0x0 
  BugcheckParameter4 0x0 
  SleepInProgress false 
  PowerButtonTimestamp 0 

- <Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
- <System>
  <Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power" Guid="{331C3B3A-2005-44C2-AC5E-77220C37D6B4}" /> 
  <EventID>41</EventID> 
  <Version>2</Version> 
  <Level>1</Level> 
  <Task>63</Task> 
  <Opcode>0</Opcode> 
  <Keywords>0x8000000000000002</Keywords> 
  <TimeCreated SystemTime="2009-11-23T19:02:48.732019700Z" /> 
  <EventRecordID>5001</EventRecordID> 
  <Correlation /> 
  <Execution ProcessID="4" ThreadID="8" /> 
  <Channel>System</Channel> 
  <Computer>Brent-PC</Computer> 
  <Security UserID="S-1-5-18" /> 
  </System>
- <EventData>
  <Data Name="BugcheckCode">0</Data> 
  <Data Name="BugcheckParameter1">0x0</Data> 
  <Data Name="BugcheckParameter2">0x0</Data> 
  <Data Name="BugcheckParameter3">0x0</Data> 
  <Data Name="BugcheckParameter4">0x0</Data> 
  <Data Name="SleepInProgress">false</Data> 
  <Data Name="PowerButtonTimestamp">0</Data> 
  </EventData>
  </Event>


I also have this warning, along with some other warnings.. I can post them too if need be.



Warning	21/11/2009 9:37:52 AM	Kernel-EventTracing	4	Logging

The maximum file size for session "Circular Kernel Context Logger" has been reached. As a result, events might be lost (not logged) to file "C:\Windows\system32\WDI\LogFiles\ShutdownCKCL.etl". The maximum files size is currently set to 20971520 bytes.
- System 

  - Provider 

   [ Name]  Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-EventTracing 
   [ Guid]  {B675EC37-BDB6-4648-BC92-F3FDC74D3CA2} 
 
   EventID 4 
 
   Version 0 
 
   Level 3 
 
   Task 1 
 
   Opcode 10 
 
   Keywords 0x8000000000000010 
 
  - TimeCreated 

   [ SystemTime]  2009-11-21T17:37:52.090794600Z 
 
   EventRecordID 1 
 
   Correlation 
 
  - Execution 

   [ ProcessID]  4 
   [ ThreadID]  10428 
 
   Channel Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-EventTracing/Admin 
 
   Computer Brent-PC 
 
  - Security 

   [ UserID]  S-1-5-18 
 

- EventData 

  SessionName Circular Kernel Context Logger 
  FileName C:\Windows\system32\WDI\LogFiles\ShutdownCKCL.etl 
  ErrorCode 3221225864 
  LoggingMode 128 
  MaxFileSize 20971520


----------



## ImmolatioN1

*Re: Kernel-Power 41 (63) error*

Hey sorry for double post it appears I'm unable to edit my previous post. 

**************I THINK I MAY HAVE FOUND A SOLUTION!****************
I got some help from another user on a different forum.

She told me to check my audio drivers. I had three, TWO ATI High def audio drivers and one VIA High def audio

My conclusion is that the two ATI's were fighting echother for the information causing the crash, I disabled one and it works PERFECTLY(thus far) game used to crash sometimes at loading, 10 seconds into game play no more then 20 seconds.. I've been playing for about 3 hours now on all high settings, changin the resolution a couple times a minute trying to cause the crash. I'm unable to cause the crash.

CHECK YOUR AUDIO DRIVERS IN DEVICE MANAGER! If you have more than one DISABLE ONE AT A TIME AND TRY TO CAUSE THE CRASH!

Everyone note this as a possible and hopefully a solution.
Possibly STICKY THIS?


----------



## roniot6

*Re: Kernel-Power 41 (63) error*

Your suggestion worked for me.

Had two Audio drivers:
ATI High Definition Audio Device
and
High Definition Audio Device

First disabled High Definition Audio Device
The computer would not restart in normal mode successfully.

Second try - I chose to 
disable ATI High Definition Audio Device instead.
(Now this time enabling the High Definition Audio Device)

Restart.

Now all is well.

THANKS!!ray:


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Kernel-Power 41 (63) error*

Thank you for posting back with the solution.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

